# Cherry shrimp babies



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

My shrimp breed 3 weeks ago and the babies are still MICRO. I read by 41 days they should be capable of berrying again but there is no way these are going to be big enough to do that! I stopped scrubbing the algae on my glass to try to give them more food to eat and i see them chilling there all the time. they are no where close to 1/16th of an inch right now but are larger than when they were orginally born. Also i see there are differences in the size of the shrimps. so more than one brood were born i think. what can i do to get these guys growing!


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

temp up to 80. and crab cuisine(food with a lot of protein instead of plant matter). make sure there is enough dissolved O2when you turn your temp up.


----------



## dgphelps (Jan 1, 2008)

I agree with tex627's advice. I keep my shrimp tanks right around 80C and feed a mixture of flake food and Hikari crab cuisine with some random feedings of blanched spinach. I also use HOB filters that cause a lot of surface agitation, especially as the days pass before a water change and evaporation causes the water to cascade into the tank.

I think 50 days is the average for the offspring in my tank to be able to become berried themselves. Of course, that's not entirely true for my yellow shrimp, they're just slow. 

Typically my RCS go from saddled to berried in 3-5 days, berried to babies in 25 days and then in 50 days those babies are saddled or berried themselves.


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

Thanks guy, i dont really know whats going on in my tank right now. I judge how my babies are doing by looking at the algae smear on the back peice of glass. Today i saw ZERO which is strange because i usually see about 100. I did crush a peice of flake food and mix it into the water so maybe they left the algae for the food. Who knows hope they didn't have a mass extinction. worse they could have gone into my huge stand of plants which is being sold tomorrow! someone might get a bunch of baby shrimp in addiction to their order.


----------



## dgphelps (Jan 1, 2008)

RCS are masters at hiding. Now that you mention a stand of plants, it makes me wonder how many you just aren't seeing in the tank and whether the babies are really babies of the babies. Could this be the case? How large is your tank and if possible, do you have any pics we could see to get a better idea?


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

No pics but it is FULL of plants! Stems thick and well trimmed. this morning again no sign of the babies. i saw about 20 shrimp eyeing me as i clipped plants today i usually multiple by three of what i can see as i recognize they are elusive.


----------



## BenBOMB (Apr 25, 2009)

My yellows have grown very, very, quickly. I just feed them flake food every once in a while then some bottom feeder pellets aswell. Nothing to special, but it seems like it is working well.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

12 of my shrimp have been saddled for the past two weeks, no berries? Watched pot doesn't boil maybe?


----------



## dgphelps (Jan 1, 2008)

Hmm, maybe no males or no mature males to breed with?


----------



## jlo (Mar 26, 2009)

give them some time it will grow


----------

